# Cocoa, objectivec and sql databases



## jsn (Jul 17, 2001)

hi


does anyone work with cococa, objectivec and an sql database like MySQL ?

thanks
Jose


----------



## rrwright (Jul 17, 2001)

in "MySQL" by Paul DuBois, there are some code samples using MySQL's C API. I got his first sample to compile in Project Builder after adding all of MySQL's .h files, but that's all I've had time to mess with for now.


----------



## jsn (Jul 18, 2001)

where can I find information about mysql and C?


----------



## blb (Jul 18, 2001)

A good starting point may be the MySQL site; more specifically,

MySQL API Info


----------



## mfhaque (Aug 6, 2001)

when you said "after adding all of MySQL's .h files"..

how did you know where and what the files are called... is there a list of headers on the mysql site? i looked but i didn't see any.


----------

